# What process is this image suitable for?



## EleanorW (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry guys, but I am having trouble getting my head around this hdr, tonemapping, etc stuff still.

Here is 1 picture, 2 exposures.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2009)

To do an HDR you want at least 3 exposures, preferably +2 EV, 0, -2EV.

I just updated my Photomatix Pro and ran your 2 small JPEGs through it to check out some of the changes:


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

You might try just layering the image into one file (drag & drop).  Then use a layer mask to cover the parts you want to show through from the lower layer.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 26, 2009)

quick layer mask job:


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 26, 2009)

I dunno, I think I like KmH's better, the other still looks a little underexposed.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 26, 2009)

Layer mask ... hmm something else I need to go read up on. Heck, I just learned how to use layers for the first time on Monday  . I like yours KmH, just the floor looks a little odd. You guys have given me some stuff to try. Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the layer mask version more...

Looks like the interior of the barn is being lit by the light coming through the open door.

The HDR version just looks way too bright for a barn with no lights in it.


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, I think I figured out layer masks.. what does everyone think about this?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks good.  I would darken the door a little bit (since it is in the shade - looking at the light coming in).


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 26, 2009)

I really don't like being a newbie... so I have to ask.. how do I accomplish that - with another mask?


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 26, 2009)

Never mind me... I just figured it out. I hate that, ask a question and then discover the answer myself


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 26, 2009)

EleanorW said:


> I just figured it out.



Ah, good.  

It looks better.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 27, 2009)

you're getting the hang of it!  lookin good!


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks - I fixed the angle too so the roof was straighter - it was driving me nuts the old way 

Final and straight version lol...


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 27, 2009)

I love all the light coming through the cracks in the wall


----------



## KmH (Aug 27, 2009)

EleanorW said:


> I like yours KmH, just the floor looks a little odd. You guys have given me some stuff to try. Thanks!


That's from using little JPEGS and not the original files.

Your last version there is looking pretty good.

It's good to give yourself a little time to figure things out. The lessons learned stay with you better that way.


----------

